# Black bettle



## Sharon77 (Jul 16, 2017)

I moved into new flat a few weeks ago and past 2 weeks I have been finding these black bettles in my bathroom and kitchen only.

What are they and how can I get rid of them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks similar to: 
*Ground beetle (Feronia nigrita)*



if possible be diligent in keeping dampness to a minimum in those areas. If a layer of news print or equivalent is put in the bottom of any under cabinet trash baskets and sprayed with a shot of a popular insect repellent such as RAID one may be surprised how effective it is in controlling all sorts of bugs. And last but certainly not least cleanliness is always a good plan.


----------



## Sharon77 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi thanks for reply I have no heating in those area as the flat I have is overnight storage only. I will try and buy spray see if it helps. 

The area is cleaned regular just got back from holiday and have found 3


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What country are you in?

If you're in a flat, you're affected by the cleanliness of others connected to your flat.

I'm not a pest guy, just have had many close encounters with insects. Since you don't live there, it would be easy to bomb the place, if what you're storing isn't delicate. By bomb, I mean an insect bomb.

There are a lot of these types of insects below tree roots here, but I would guess that we live far from each other. Here's an informative article with photos of the Oriental Cockroach. It's an ad & I know nothing about the chemicals.

https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/orientalroach1.htm


----------



## Sharon77 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi,

I live in Scotland. The flats are clean so not sure will they have show up. Going to brush and mop floors every night and get a spray see if it helps.




Nik333 said:


> What country are you in?
> 
> If you're in a flat, you're affected by the cleanliness of others connected to your flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, they're in Scotland :wink2:

https://scotland-species.nbnatlas.org/species/NBNSYS0000006854

It's a little dated but has a map.

The ones outside, here, come under or to the side of the door. It's hot here, so they're probably looking to get away from the heat & for water. I can look under most tree roots or leaves and see them. I've never really seen them before & I've lived a lot of places. I don't like pesticides if I can help it.

Maybe someone who knows more can comment on Advion.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe..
http://www.uksafari.com/devilscoach-horse.htm


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The head is much smaller & the body wider for the one she showed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sharon77, if you search cockroaches in the Search box above, there have been a lot of helpful posts by the pest experts.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Try to spray some mite kill such that you can get rid of them. Once they are gone make the area clean completely such that there are no chances of any eggs of them that can again result in coming them out.


----------

